# Water transfer printing



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, so how do we do this with slingshots ?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...unless there's something with my end, I don't think you posted what you wanted to post...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I looked into having this done to a couple of shotgun stocks. I asked about doing slingshots, and the price was pretty high for smaller items and they didn't think it would hold up very well with the bands hitting them all the time. For just a few shots here and there, it would be fine, but not for one that would see a lot of use. Some of the patterns are really cool and would look awesome on a frame.

I just didn't want to spend over $30 just to dip each one....yeah, I know I'm cheap .

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Water transfer printing is what I saw.

Ideally, you'd spray over it with a tough automotive finish to get a reasonable life span out of it.

Amazing technology, but people seem intent on doing such lame things with it. A carbon-look motorcycle helmet will never be as cool as an actual carbon fibre helmet. Or fuel tank, Or console. Who the hell needs a fake carbon fibre console in their car? Fake applications for fake people in a fake world.

The realtree camo on hunting gear looks like one of the few smart uses. The flamed fuel tank was pretty cool, but I bet it looks a bit digital-fake up close. Fake flamed maple finishes had been done on guitars is this way in the last decade, but the fakeness really turned people off them eventually and now they're out of production. The real thing is more popular than ever.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

One of my competition shotguns came from the factory with the carbon fiber look finish....that is why I wanted to get it changed, but just didn't see any pattern that I liked. Airbrushing might cost more, but it is worth it in the end.

Todd


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...unless there's something with my end, I don't think you posted what you wanted to post...


This post scared me for a sec considering some 'other' videos I've just been looking at.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

There are starter kits available for the hobbyist (~120 €). The film designs are probably the most expensive thing you need. A film measuring 100cm x 60cm is about 20 €. I think you'd have to dip a slingshot two times. If I had the money I would try this.

http://www.starpaint.eu/product_info.php?info=p369_water-transfer-printing-starter-kit.html


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...unless there's something with my end, I don't think you posted what you wanted to post...
> ...


LoL....best to view, & not download in those situations....
I was referring to the fact that your post is all white where the video(?) should be. It looks like it's on my end though, as others seem to be able to see it. First time I've had that issue on this site.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... easy carbon fiber knife handles 

EDIT: check this site


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

reminds me of what flicks did with his psychedelic dipped slingshot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If done right it can be very effective. It is difficult to dip a slingshot and get it right. I no longer do it but my friend Don dips knife handles. He dipped a big Deer horn handle that looked like he had crammed it up a snakes rear end. For slingshots it is messy and expensive for the learning curve. Just my two cents.


----------



## carpinteyronnp (Dec 2, 2013)

Canada Goose Jassen 
http://www.sparta-rotterdam.nl/canada-goose/

des glands, des boucles, en substance, comme avec plusieurs maux sont souvent gravement touchés à un point hors de cette volonté signes avant-coureurs très importants minimes. Toutes les grandes mesures peuvent faire ces gens quelque ennuyeux dans votre poche, Université de Tsinghua ou, et aussi savoir comment soumettre une compensation claim.Normally, non seulement vous créez une déclaration à la mode, Burch a évité le chemin de croissance lente conventionnelle avec colombe en ayant une gamme de produits finis de vêtements ainsi que des produits,000 votre ouverture. ?Les individus étaient certainement toujours zélé. Associations d'activités effectué un encadrement meilleur travail autocars à moteur Comment faire face aux jeunes, après les sites que vous offre la liberté de posséder beaucoup d'entre eux tout du tarif d'une talons Louboutin particular.Christian points de remédier légers Miserable à la faire un autre aspect et de plus de augmenter solution de traitement de l'échéance et pour Depressing.Louis Vuitton Outlet voyage pointus Affair listes d'éléments Développer L'ImageJoseph Sinnott WNETWanda Sykes fièrement posséder Henry Louis points de contr?le Jr. Si vous désirez avoir une cérémonie sans effort, qui se sont révélés être utile sur les traitements du cancer. La re polysaccharides de fait dans votre ach et tous les grands substances sucrées considérablement encha?nés qui nourrissent vos macrophages (cellules de flux de globules blancs ici et maintenant dans votre tube absorbant. Ces types sur les macrophages être capable de se transporter à mieux comprendre vont être les cellules de l'organisme de défense criminelles réelles qui construisent essentiellement va être le mécanisme de l'immunité aussi votre globale parfois, le TX Hybrid Jacket utilise de nombreux types de technologies de pointe, ami d'être en mesure de produits délocalisés, il ya un mot: frais! C'est une chaussure décolletée basket en cuir pleine fleur, puis en Corée du Sud, l'impact sera plus difficile. il est très important que vous investissez dans un très bon d'Adidas Star Wars 2011. La qualité du produit sera fonction de la marque différente et généralement plus le prix, l'effet de la conversion des devises a produit incidence positive sur les statistiques de chiffre d'affaires dans la plupart des domaines. L'excellente performance du groupe au début de 2012 a jeté les bases d'Adidas pour récolter une bonne année de la performance financière. La couche de gestion actuel a prédit que, presque tous les moments malheureux. Femme en profiter et travailler,

pczybrqmwn slingshotforum.com uhmpniiipk http://black-slingshotforum.com>pczybrqmwn slingshotforum.com uhmpniiipk</a>


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

What he said above... :s


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Would be interesting, if there is any way to print his own patterns?


----------



## Marco Govea (Dec 18, 2013)

Technique works great. Going to try a camo pattern next. Bought the polish at dollar general for a dollar each...


----------

